# Community > Clubs >  Commonweath Games - Glasgow

## ebf

Results from the fullbore pairs:

Mike and John came 8th with 583.44

England tops with 595.77 (out of 600.120), unreal shooting, the only time they did not hit the bull or V was at 1000.

Other shooting events schduled:

25thFullbore pairs-day 1-Mike and John26thFullbore pairs-day 2 and final-Mike and John
:10m Air rifle women- Jenna Mackenzie.27thFullbore Individual-day 1-Mike and John.28thFullbore Individual-day 2-Mike and John.
:Trap-Men-Day 1-Myles Brown-Cole.
:Trap Woman-Natalie Rooney.
:50m Prone Rifle- Men-Martin Hunt and Ryan Taylor.
:50m Pistol-Ricky Zhoe.
:50m Prone-Woman-Sally Johnston and Jenna Mackenzie.29th
Fullbore-day 3 and final-Mike and John.
:Trap Men-day 2-and final-Myles.
:50m 3P-Woman-Jenna and SallyGlasgow 2014 - Daily Schedule

----------


## Wildman

How does the course of fire work for the full bore?

----------


## ebf

For the pairs it was 10 shot strings @ 300, 500 & 600, then 15 shot strings @ 900 & 1000.

For the individual, looks like they did 7 shot strings for the shorts yesterday. Another round of 3,5 & 6 and then single round of 900 and 1000 on the 3rd day of individuals.

Not sure if there is a set format for a "queens" competition,    @zimmer might know.

There are time limits for 7, 10 and 15 shot strings. TR gets a bit more time than F/TR and F-open. With open the guys are using calibers and velocity to try to beat the wind, so they tend to shoot much faster.

15 shot string is significantly more difficult than 10. Barrel heats up and you get velocity issues, mirage off the barrel, and the main issue is just eyes getting tired and having to concentrate for longer. Obviously you also have to contend with a larger weather window, so that makes it harder as well.

----------


## Ryan

Sevens, *koff koff*  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Sevens, *koff koff*


yeah yeah  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Glasgow 2014 - Medals



> Sevens, *koff koff*


 :Grin:   :Psmiley:

----------


## Ryan

> Glasgow 2014 - Medals


You've not seen where Australia is?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> You've not seen where Australia is?


Yeah but this is personal between you and I  :Psmiley:

----------


## Ryan

> Yeah but this is personal between you and I


It's a medal count, there's nothing personal about it.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> It's a medal count, there's nothing personal about it.


Ha Ha true that. Was a bit of fun :Grin:

----------


## Ryan

> Ha Ha true that. Was a bit of fun


I've not paid any attention to the SA contingent so have no idea who the potential medal candidates are outside rugby and swimming. What / who are the remaining NZ ones? Has Valerie Adams done her thing yet?

----------


## Gibo

> I've not paid any attention to the SA contingent so have no idea who the potential medal candidates are outside rugby and swimming. What / who are the remaining NZ ones? Has Valerie Adams done her thing yet?


No idea mate, i'm not really following it, just highlights on the news. I dont think Val has been or we would have another gold for the ladies. So far just lawn bowls and swimming.

----------


## Ryan

Much the same here, Commonwealth Games isn't something that I find particularly exciting, generally speaking.

----------


## Ryan

Well done Sally Johnston - new games record and gold medal for women's 50m rifle, yes Gibo, beating the SA'n lady  :Psmiley:  :

Commonwealth Games: Johnston hits target with gold medal - Sport - NZ Herald News

----------


## ebf

Whoohooo, shooting gold  :Thumbsup:  and she's a local  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

any where in NZ is a local

----------


## Gibo

> any where in NZ is a local


I'd say Hutt Valley according to Ebf's location  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Glasgow 2014 - Medals


Are you gloating because we got more medals Gibo?  Of course you should be.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Rushy

> You've not seen where Australia is?


Scale it up by population Ryan and we kicked their arse as well.

----------


## Rushy

Damn they should have advertised these games.  Seems like I missed the whole thing. Ha ha ha ha catch up Rushy.

----------

